# Bob's red mill textured soy protein



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Has anyone tried giving this to the critters? I read that soy is good for them; especially males in the long run. I also understand soy needs to be cooked.. Soy flakes are hard to find and very expensive and I chanced on this product which says "Textured Soy Protein is a superb natural product made from soybeans. It's made by removing the soybean oil in an all natural water process, then cooking, extruding and drying ground soy. Textured Soy Protein readily absorbs liquid and takes on the flavor of your recipe. Although it doesn't add much flavor, it's low in fat and calories, contains a wealth of complete soy protein and it's a good source of dietary fiber. Textured Soy Protein is a healthy alternative to meat in your diet". It looks good to me.. Anything that I might overlook that might be bad if I add this in their diet? Appreciate your thoughts.


----------

